# منحه دراسية للماجستير للميكاترونكس



## ماتركس (17 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مرحبا بأخواني في هذا الملتقى الأشم الرائع الجامع بين العلم والأخوة الصادقة في الله
أخواني لدي طلب وهو مساعدتي في إيجاد أي جامعة في بريطانيا أو اليابان أو حتى أوربا
يمكن أن تقدم لي منحه دراسية كاملة في دراسات الماجستير بالميكاترونكس
علما بأنني سأنهي دراسة البكالوريس في الميكاترونكس هذه السنه بإذن الله ولي رغبة بمواصلة الدراسة مباشرة
ولهذا أتمنى أن أجد منحه دراسية
أنتظر مساعدتكم بفارغ الصبر


----------



## م.أحمد عفيفي سلامة (23 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي الكريم, برجاء زيارة قسم الإبتعاث والتعريف بالجامعات هنا في الملتقى وإن شاء الله تجد ما تبحث عنه
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//forumdisplay.php?f=74
وسلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته​


----------



## osama2005 (11 نوفمبر 2007)

ربنا يوفقكم ياشباب والله احنا محتاجين مهندسين يعملوا شغل


----------



## مصطفى محمد سليمان (11 نوفمبر 2007)

بالتوفيق إن شاء الله
و حاول تراسل الجايكا و هي هيئة يابانية تعطي منح كثيرة
و أعتقد أنه يمكنك مراسلتها من خلال السفارة اليابانية


----------



## حسين الابراهيمي (16 نوفمبر 2007)

الله يوفقك


----------



## ماتركس (12 أبريل 2008)

اشكركم جميعا،


----------

